
With a Filter Bypass, Credit Card Numbers Are Still, Still Google-able  - ghosh
http://www.toptal.com/web/with-a-filter-bypass-credit-card-numbers-are-still-still-google-able
======
officialjunk
I am still, still not liking that title

it is that way on the linked site too =/

------
officialjunk
Some of the redacted data is visible still, for example by inverting colors
(my default)

